# Range Rover P38 MPG



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

I am toying with buying a Range Rover P38, 4.0/4.6 does anyone here run one of these that can tell me what mpg I could expect to get.
I've looked at a few and the owners seem to i think exagerate what comsumption they are getting, I've been told as low as 12mpg to an average 25mpg and dont really know what to believe.
Whilst i'm here maybe you could point out thing that I shoild look for when viewing or test driving a P38.
Thanks in advance Pat.:thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Please don't buy one. Especially the v8. They are terrible and cost a fortune in repairing them all the time.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not got a p38 but have a 4.4 V8 on a 53 plate. You can expect to be very low 20's on a good run and 15 normal. Stop start traffic with a heavy foot, 12 down to single figures. I am gonna say that if mpg is on your mind then these are not or you. If yours can be gassed then it's a must, same performance, same mpg BUT half the price of diesel making it sensible IMO


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

All i can say is hope it's not your daily ride, if so hope you have a very fat wallet! A friend of mine had one last year. Low teen's for fuel economy.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

dubber said:


> All i can say is hope it's not your daily ride, if so hope you have a very fat wallet! A friend of mine had one last year. Low teen's for fuel economy.


It's the constant breaking down and repairs you need a big wallet for. Not so much the fuel.

We have one and its been sat broke for about 12 months, a mates got one which sat broke for a few months before being scrapped, a mate who works for a landrover repair garage tells me how crappy they are all the time. You will regret buying one


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

4.0 before the 4.6 I heard but all too late. I ran an LPG 4.6 last winter but I much preferred the Jeep cherokee Orvis sports ( had two ) 4.0 LPGs. Even on gas they aint good on fuel. they are fond of a warning light or two. I had issues with air suspension & sunroof closure. tge blend motors for the air vents too. AVOID.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

We get around 17 from the 3.9, heard the 4.0 is similar!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

10mpg on gas could be as low as 25 miles for £10.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Think my questions have all been answered, it looks like a big "No" on the P32 front.:doublesho
Thanks for the replies and advice guys.:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i thought the kia was bad at 24mpg, lol


----------

